

Gdgt raises $3.2m in series A round - yan
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/04/07/gdgt-raises-new-financing-with-new-concept/

======
joshfinnie
Interesting. I wonder what they are going to use this money for? It doesn't
seem like the website itself should be that big of a drain on their initial
$500K fund.

New feature coming?

~~~
pclark
They have 18+ staff, and are still hiring. Great people are expensive.

~~~
joshfinnie
Wow, I didn't know the staff was that large. Thanks for the clarity; I can
definitely see how talent can get expensive...

------
anderzole
GDGT is a decent site, but is it really worth investing in? Maybe I'm missing
something, but is it that different from Amazon user reviews?

